# Unterschied zwischen DE und UK Layout



## RaptorX (28. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich hatte dieses wochenende vor mir eine neue tasta zu kaufen nur wurde mir jetzt eine Logitech G19 mit uk layout versprochen die ich in circa 1 woche erhalten soll.
Jetzt zu meiner frage was ist der unterschied bei UK layout und komme ich damit klar?

mfg


----------



## schrubby67 (28. Februar 2010)

Bitte
Internationale Tastaturbelegungen


----------



## Superwip (28. Februar 2010)

Im Wesentlichen fehlen Ä,Ö,Ü und ß, des weiteren sind Z und Y sowie einige Sonderzeichen vertauscht... auf Dauer ist das natürlich beim Schreiben ziemlich lästig, beim Zocken ist es aber eigentlich egal, beim Ingamechat wird deine Rechtschreibung dadurch sicher auch nicht unter das übliche Niveau fallen ^^


----------



## ALDI Nord (11. März 2010)

Wie sehr es dich stört kommt ganz darauf an wie gut du Blind Schreiben kannst.

Ich muss selber regelmäßig zwischen Dänisch und Deutschen Tastaturlayout wechseln. Sowohl Soft- als auch Hardware. Wenn du gut blind schreiben kannst, stellst du Windows Tastatur - Layout einfach auf Deutsch.
Dies gibt aber hin und wieder Probleme bei Spezial Zeichen *'+#§ liegen völlig unterschiedlich. Du  kannst aber einfach mit alt+shift zwischen layouts wechseln.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (12. März 2010)

Es ist z und y vertauscht, wenn du blind schreibst sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------

